# How long?



## jekern1015 (May 17, 2014)

2 weeks ago today I planted 8 vines I received from Double a vineyards website. How long before I start to see growth, or something green peeking out. Should I be worried?


----------



## TicinoVintner (May 18, 2014)

Make sure you keep them wet so the roots don't dry out. They should start growing as soon as the roots start to grow and if you have warm temps. Two or three weeks should be the max before you see something growing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman (May 19, 2014)

You should be seeing the buds starting to grow soon. Like said above, keep the roots moistened.


----------



## berrycrush (May 19, 2014)

Is it the weather? We have a cold spring in D.C. area. My vines took three weeds after planting to break buds. I remembered last year it only took one week.


----------



## grapeman (May 19, 2014)

berrycrush said:


> Is it the weather? We have a cold spring in D.C. area. My vines took three weeds after planting to break buds. I remembered last year it only took one week.


 

How did you know to plant weeds, assuming one at a time, to see if that would help them grow?!

Seriously a lot has to do with the temperature when planted.


----------



## berrycrush (May 20, 2014)

typo can be really funny sometimes. Hahaha


----------



## Taurii (May 20, 2014)

A week ago tomorrow I received 6 grape vines from double A and planted them the same day. Today, I can see the buds starting to swell but nothing green yet. Just keep them watered and they should be ok. Besides, I think double A has guarantee on the plants they sell. I bought 3 Marquette vines and 3 Bluebell vines.


----------



## ibglowin (May 20, 2014)

Overnight lows, daytime highs have a lot to do with things. Like others have said keep things moist (not soggy wet unless you live in the desert)…...


----------



## blackspanish777 (May 21, 2014)

I planted my vines in February here in South Texas when temps were in the 70s during the day and 50s at night. It took a few weeks and temps up into the mid to upper 80s before I saw any buds. What have your temperatures looked like?


----------



## jekern1015 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. The temps have been up and down with highs from 60-80 and lows dropping down into the 30-50. I am actually seeing some green on my tramenettes but I'm still not seeing anything on the edelweiss. I don't beleive they have died due to them still being a little flexible. I will just have to give em more time.


----------



## Logwerx (May 22, 2014)

Here in central Montana, my vines are about 2-3 behin schedule. Looks to be a snow free Memorial Day wewekend, go figure.


----------



## blackspanish777 (May 22, 2014)

I think the best thing I can suggest is patience. 


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014

Cibolo Creek Cellars

Follow us on Facebook:
www.facebook.com/sekulafamilyfarms

www.sekulafamilyfarms.com


----------

